# New Puppy Pictures!



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

New puppy pics, as promised!! This little guy is sooo much more chill than Trev ever could dream of being...I took him in to work for a bath and face feet and tail shave and he pretty much just slept in a crate while I worked. He's pretty much potty trained, only had one accident today because I didn't take him out in time. The more I look at him, the more I like his conformation, and he moves nicely. His tailset is a little low and he has a teensy underbite, which will probably disappear as he matures. He has a gorgeous coat, it feels exactly like Trev's did at his age. 

ETA: If anyone has any name suggestions I'd be happy to hear them! I can't seem to think up any good ones yet...


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What a cutie little "Inky."


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, my, gosh, what a cute lil' stinker! His (hopefully temporary) underbite gives him an interesting expression, so I suggest the ironic name "Surly." He is the most darling little fluffball I've seen--how lucky are you to have seen his ad? 

Have fun with this little darling!

--Q


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He is so cute! Love the way his hair looks. He looks so fluffy.

I looked up names that mean "black" - some of them were: Cola, Nero, Rama... but my favorite was Dudley, lol!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Corby also means black or dark that is what I was going to call my toy if I got a black! Then I fell in love with an apricot! He gorgeous How old is he?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Quossum said:


> Oh, my, gosh, what a cute lil' stinker! His (hopefully temporary) underbite gives him an interesting expression, so I suggest the ironic name "Surly." He is the most darling little fluffball I've seen--how lucky are you to have seen his ad?
> 
> Have fun with this little darling!
> 
> --Q


 Lol that would be pretty ironic! I'm very lucky, especially considering that I rarely look on Craigslist, mainly because I didn't want this to happen! Lol, you can try only so hard. 

Rama sounds cute Tokipoke! We've been throwing around different names, nothing has fit perfectly yet. 

Your apricot baby is pretty sulamk.  He's 3 mo tomorrow. Still a teensy baby!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

So cute, and oh my god, I'm SOOOOO envious of that coat! He looks pretty big already, is he a toy? What weight is he? Potty trained?!?! You LUCKY bum!!!

My vote for a name is "Taber" (pronounced like tay-br) Just because I've heard this name a few times on dogs that look like "Teddy bears" and thats what I thought when I saw this fluffball!

GRATZ! 

Rebecca


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

She is adorable! Thank you for sharing pics with us. Paul


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, what a head of hair! She is such a cute fluff ball. You have some great name suggestions. My fav is Rama. Thank you for posting pictures. I was so bummed when the picture link was taken down and I couldn't see your new girl.


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh. My. Gosh, he is absolutely adorable!! Just want to bury myself in that little fluff ball! Congratulations!! How lucky you both are to have found eachother.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What an amazing amount of hair for a three months old puppy! He is beautiful, little chin pout and all. He looks like a little lump of coal. You could call him Cole. I am having the same trouble- can't think of a name for my new black puppy. 

I am again struck by what a beautiful face Trevor has. How fun to have one of each size. All you need now is a black standard.

Have you had him checked by a vet yet? He looks healthy in his pics.

I can't believe how lucky you were to get him! The poodle Gods were shining down on you.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree! You need a black standard! I saw three of each size in black being walked by one person at a grooming competition. Talk about head turning! The standard was in a German, the mini was in a Scandinavian, and the toy was in a Bichon clip. It was great!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You realize we are all nuts, right? And I mean that in the nicest possible way. :smile:


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I think you should name him Rescue Remedy, and call him Remedy...it just seems to fit how his new home came about! Congrats, he's darlin'!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is very cute. His coat is luscious!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you everybody.  Still no name, but it's down to Rama (I really liked that. ) Skylar and Raven...leaning towards Raven. Pgr8dnlvr, he's 3.5 lbs and 3 mo. I agree, he's going to be on the bigger end of the size range, maybe even get a little oversized, which is fine by me! I don't like them super teeny, I don't feel it's as healthy. And yes, pretty much potty trained, only a couple accidents so far and no getting me up at night thank goodness! He's also completely crate trained, which makes the remaining potty training much easier. No vet check yet, he's getting one next week since he's due for his last round of vaccines then. He seems pretty healthy though, shiny coat, good skin, bright eyes, plenty of energy. 

I'm in love with his coat....it's going to be so thick and pretty! As you can see, it's already really puffy and long. I gave him a single little "horn" to keep his tk out of his face, he doesn't seem bothered by it at all, thankfully. I never could get Trev to leave bands alone. Trev says thank you for the compliment outwest...I need to post pics of him too, he got a haircut today and looks smashing.  

Haha nooo I don't need a third poodle!! But I agree it would be head turning...I already turned heads with just Trev, now I really do with 2! Someone asked if Trev was the puppy's mama...lol. Yes, we are absolutely all nuts. And I love it!! You can never get enough of poodles. Or dogs, for that matter.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

You need a new sig pic!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Your new pup is gorgeous! His coat look so soft and full in the pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

My little black boy is named Pepper. I know :ahhhhh: so NOT original. LOL!


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

What a cutie!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! I hope to meet your crew someday soon!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> You need a new sig pic!


 Lol yes I do! Just as soon as I can get all 5 afraid of them to sit still together! Haha it's harder than you think.  

LoveMyDogs, I have a Pepper too! She's an ACD mix though.  And red/brown...have no idea why her previous owner named her that!

TTUSpoo: I want to meet yours too!! Actually I want to meet everyone's, but that obviously isn't going to be possible.  

Here are a few pics I took tonight of puppy stacked...sorry, they aren't great. Still figuring out my new camera AND he's wiggly.  But you can sort of see what he looks like!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That first pic made me laugh.  Where's his head?! Such a cute little guy.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Omg! Lol! Pictures of perfection!!! Soooo cute!

Rebecca


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh! How flippin cute!!! I love him! He's so fluffy!!!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Thanks a million for pictures. He is soooooo cute!!!! What a furball!!!! 
About name, I'm partial to Charlie. I have a black toy poodle and we call him Charlie.
How about Harvey or Harley? Pumba comes to mind. My brother had a pug named Pumba, he is the best dog ever, so loyal and such a fierce guard dog. He dies due to drowning (long story) earlier last year. My brother is still mourning now.
Keep us posted!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is very cute. His coat is gorgeous and thick!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I still can't believe you found him for so cheap! That's incredible! He's so adorable and fluffy!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He's perfect! I'm so glad you found him

I'm a little late joning the party, but a possible name suggestion Travis - just because I like the way it sounds with Trevvor.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you again everyone! BorderKelpie, it's funny, one of my friends also suggested Travis because it goes so well with Trevvor...but we ended up going with Raven. I had to pick fast 'cause he thought his name was Puppy and Baby! He's a smart cookie, that's for sure...picks up on things very quickly. I've already got him sitting for things he wants and mostly coming when I call. He's also starting to understand how to be gentle with his teeth, although when he get's excited everything goes out the door.  I'm going to start a "52 weeks" thread for him, just gotta download more pics.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a beautiful fluffy, raven colored poodle...What fun you are all having! So glad you are waiting to name him....that way his name may have something to do with the way he acts...
Wonderful that you can take him to work...congrats!


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

Congrats, Mom24doggies! Raven is such a cutie pie! & what a gorgeous coat of hair!!

Your pictures are wonderful  I should take more Picts of my Disney too. They don't stay long enough for a nice clear shot, will keep trying. 52week thread would be great!

Congrats again! Have lots of fun with your puppsies.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

We also have a Raven (ours is a female standard). Some good nicknames we use: Ray-Ray, Ravenator, Crazy Ray, Radiator, it goes on and on and on.... 
Congratulations on your new cutie patootie!


----------

